
Windows 8 now up to 5.10% market share as it finally passes Windows Vista - vyrotek
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/07/01/windows-8-now-up-to-5-10-market-share-as-it-finally-passes-windows-vista
======
zachlatta
I'm not sure what Microsoft calls it, but Windows 8 feels like an absolute
flop to me. Microsoft needs to get their shit together.

